# Comment voir l'activité des ports USB ?



## LivingStoneHgS (1 Juillet 2013)

Salut à tous 

Ma "simple" question était la suivante : est-il possible, d'une manière ou d'une autre (interface ou console), de surveiller l'activité des ports USB ? Leur type de transfert, la rapidité...
Merci !

Et ma simple question à moi, c'est "que vient faire ta simple question dans le forum dédié aux logiciels de "bureautique etc". Si ce que tu cherches existe (ce dont je doute), ça n'est pas ici qu'on en parlera, les "utilitaires système" tierce partie, il y a "Customisation" pour en parler. On déménage (mais prends quand même une minute pour lire cette annonce [et notamment son "Edit ter de février 2010] que j'ai placé en tête du forum, si son titre comporte la mention "à lire avant de poster", c'est pas juste pour la déco) !


----------

